# Post Pictures of Your Ritchey here



## 55x11

This forum doesn't have "post your photos" sticky? I will start a new one.
Here's a photo of my 2011 Ritchey Breakaway Cross:


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Looking good! With that setup there's nowhere you can't go. I like the idea of this thread.


----------



## 55x11

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Looking good! With that setup there's nowhere you can't go. I like the idea of this thread.


Thanks Dave. The purchase was largely inspired by your insightful posts on RBR, I am a big fan. I have also bought 700x35 Ritchey Speedmax Cyclocross tires for some (non-technical mostly), trail riding will post photos of cross setup soon.


----------



## 55x11

55x11 said:


> Thanks Dave. The purchase was largely inspired by your insightful posts on RBR, I am a big fan. I have also bought 700x35 Ritchey Speedmax Cyclocross tires for some (non-technical mostly), trail riding will post photos of cross setup soon.


here's some photos of Ritchey Breakaway Cross setup with 700x35 Ritchey Speedmax tires.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Very cool!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

I've got a pair of Ritchey socks and water bottle for anyone who has, and posts a picture of, a completely Ritchey'd out Breakaway.


----------



## stinkydub

*Ritchey Ti Cross Breakaway*

Here's mine - it's the largest frame (60cm) and I now use the S&S hard case - it's a big bike in a small box. I have some 32 cross max tires but for this trip I was running 25's for road riding down in Cancun. It's almost all Ritchey'd out but not quite. Has turned out to be a great travel bike - can run large tires, rear rack/fender, etc. for a variety of road (paved/unpaved) conditions, light trail and excursions. Don't have to worry about chipping/scratching paint or frame damage. 
Stinky approved :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sweet ride Stinky! Throw on some Ritchey wheels and tires and you'd have nailed it. I'm still impressed though so if you PM me your address I'll make sure you have some socks to match your ride. 

I've got more socks to give away, anyone else?


----------



## stinkydub

Mr Ritchey_Dave
Received the socks - thank-you very much!
Stinky


----------



## burgrat

Stinky,
Is it difficult to fit the 60cm Breakaway in the S & S case? I have a steel 60cm Breakaway and am considering the S & S hard case. I'm still building it up, but I'd like your feedback on packing with the S & S case vs. the Ritchey soft case. Do you need to remove the fork for the softcase as well? 
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## stinkydub

*It can be done*



burgrat said:


> Stinky,
> Is it difficult to fit the 60cm Breakaway in the S & S case? I have a steel 60cm Breakaway and am considering the S & S hard case. I'm still building it up, but I'd like your feedback on packing with the S & S case vs. the Ritchey soft case. Do you need to remove the fork for the softcase as well?
> Thanks, Jeff


Jeff
it's no too difficult but may take some practice or different attempts at arranging everything so it all fits. I do have to dissassemble more than someone who has a smaller bike. For example, i have to take the fork off - smaller frames can keep it on - just no way around that. I also remover the chain (not necessary but i use a quick link to speed things up). I also remove the crank which is fairly simple to install and un-install (Shimano Ultegra). Not sure you have to remove the crank but it just makes packing a lot easier. Here's another photo http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ritchey/ritchey-break-away-experience-122824-2.html. I searched and found several good sources for packing S&S cases - mostly the S&S website, Ritchey website and Bilinky (there's even videos on Ritchey and youtube. I will say that I like the S&S case much better 1) hard vs. soft 2) fits within the airlines 62" size requirements 3) light color on inside of case vs black which makes it easier to see and pack 4) comes with compression members to reduce damage 5) i have the old Ritchey case which has the small plastic dome that sticks out of the backside to accommodate the rear der.

If you need more help or photos of how I've packed mine just let me know.


----------



## twiggy

Here's mine!... Sorry about the bad picture quality!...

This baby took me all through Northern Italy and Southern France this past June... and I think she'll be going back to that area next spring as well...if I can afford it!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Beautiful bike Twiggy! But you're going to have to have, at bare minimum, a full Ritchey cockpit (hmmm?) to get some socks. I still love the bike. Italy must have been a blast, I'm so jealous!


----------



## twiggy

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Beautiful bike Twiggy! But you're going to have to have, at bare minimum, a full Ritchey cockpit (hmmm?) to get some socks. I still love the bike. Italy must have been a blast, I'm so jealous!


Thanks for the comment! I'm actually ordering a Wet White Ritchey WCS Evocurve bar for my BreakAway today! I want to replace the seatpost with a Ritchey post but I need Zero-Setback and preferably white!.... I know its not on the Ritchey site, but do you happen to know whether they've ever made any runs of the WCS Zero-Setback post in Wet White?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Unfortunately we don't make the Zero Offset in white, just BB Black. We make one in carbon though, which in my opinion trumps all colors.


----------



## twiggy

*This just in....*

...Just arrived in the mail today!... Will post pictures once I have it installed!


----------



## burgrat

Here is my Ritchey Breakaway road (60cm). I just finished the build and I plan to break it in this weekend. It has SRAM Rival group and 105 pedals. Easton EA70 stem, bars, and seatpost for now. I plan to switch over to Ritchey WCS bars, stem, and seatpost (all in Wet Black) in the future.


----------



## 55x11

burgrat said:


> Here is my Ritchey Breakaway road (60cm). I just finished the build and I plan to break it in this weekend. It has SRAM Rival group and 105 pedals. Easton EA70 stem, bars, and seatpost for now. I plan to switch over to Ritchey WCS bars, stem, and seatpost (all in Wet Black) in the future


Very, very nice! What year model frame is it?


----------



## burgrat

Thanks! I think it's a 2008. I bought it last year on Ebay ("new old stock"), but I can't remember exactly what model year it is ('08 or '09). It was never built up, so it was just like new (along with the case). I paid just over $800. I was on the fence about the color, but I really like it now. I am amazed at how it rides. The fact that it is a travel bike is not distinguishable at all when riding. I love it, now I just have to start hitting my bucket list of rides.


----------



## flatlander_48

Photo is of the original configuration: all Centaur double...


----------



## 55x11

flatlander_48 said:


> Photo is of the original configuration: all Centaur double...


awesome!


----------



## flatlander_48

55x11 said:


> awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## twiggy

flatlander_48 said:


> Photo is of the original configuration: all Centaur double...


Looks great!... What size is yours??? I've got almost the same frame but white in front and black in the rear.... If you ever wanted to go all-black I'd trade you rear triangles and go all-white myself!  haha


----------



## flatlander_48

twiggy said:


> Looks great!... What size is yours??? I've got almost the same frame but white in front and black in the rear.... If you ever wanted to go all-black I'd trade you rear triangles and go all-white myself!  haha


Thanks! My bike is a 56cm. Other than the Ritchey parts, I bought a new Frame and Fork had it built with a complete Campagnolo drivetrain. I suspect that makes it a pretty rare BreakAway. Actually I'm looking for a Ti/Carbon set up here in Taiwan. Seems to be uphill however...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

flatlander_48 said:


> Thanks! My bike is a 56cm. Other than the Ritchey parts, I bought a new Frame and Fork had it built with a complete Campagnolo drivetrain. I suspect that makes it a pretty rare BreakAway. Actually I'm looking for a Ti/Carbon set up here in Taiwan. Seems to be uphill however...


Sweet ride! Hopefully someone at our Taiwan office is helping you out with that Ti frame. I owe you some socks for that Ritchey'd out ride. Do you have a US address I can send them to? If so PM it to me.


----------



## flatlander_48

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Sweet ride! Hopefully someone at our Taiwan office is helping you out with that Ti frame. I owe you some socks for that Ritchey'd out ride. Do you have a US address I can send them to? If so PM it to me.


Thanks! done...


----------



## twiggy

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Beautiful bike Twiggy! But you're going to have to have, at bare minimum, a full Ritchey cockpit (hmmm?) to get some socks. I still love the bike. Italy must have been a blast, I'm so jealous!



Updated!  Looks like near-white-out conditions up here in Canada


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Looking good Twiggy! How about the seatpost?


----------



## v2o

My commuter, touring, travel, winter & cross Bike!
Best regards from Cologne, Germany.
View attachment 246129


View attachment 246130


View attachment 246131


----------



## 55x11

v2o said:


> My commuter, touring, travel, winter & cross Bike!
> Best regards from Cologne, Germany.


Beautiful! What rack and fenders are those? Is your light mounted on head tube/fork?


----------



## v2o

Thanks! The fender is from SKS-Germany (BLUEMELS) and the rack is the VEGA from tubus Germany. The front light (60 Lux, perfect for night rides) is directly mounted on the fork.


----------



## bmax119

*New build with Ritchey*

Here is my new bike build, specs below.

Carroll custom Fiets Maan race frame
Carroll AL 30 wheels
TRP 950sl brakes
SRAM red LTE compact crankset bb30
Speedplay zero pedals
SRAM Force FD
SRAM Force RD
SRAM Force shifters
Selle SLR saddle
Ritchey WCS one-bolt seatpost sb20
Ritchey WCS Logic II bar
Ritchey WCS c260 stem


----------



## 55x11

bmax119 said:


> Here is my new bike build, specs below.
> 
> Carroll custom Fiets Maan race frame
> Carroll AL 30 wheels
> TRP 950sl brakes
> SRAM red LTE compact crankset bb30
> Speedplay zero pedals
> SRAM Force FD
> SRAM Force RD
> SRAM Force shifters
> Selle SLR saddle
> Ritchey WCS one-bolt seatpost sb20
> Ritchey WCS Logic II bar
> Ritchey WCS c260 stem


that's a gorgeous cockpit!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Gorgeous bike too. Nice job being an early adoptor of the C-260 stems. The Ritchey headset spacers are a nice touch too.


----------



## [email protected]

I was thinking there aren't enough pics of the white cyclocross frames in here so i better add another 

I've only got a few hundred miles and one plane trip on the frame but so far i am loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11

[email protected] said:


> I was thinking there aren't enough pics of the white cyclocross frames in here so i better add another
> 
> I've only got a few hundred miles and one plane trip on the frame but so far i am loving it. :thumbsup:


I like it, especially the color scheme. 2011 colors, right?


----------



## [email protected]

Yep! 2011 colors, just picked up the frame a couple weeks ago. I had been searching craigslist and ebay for a deal for a while now but apparently no one wanted to let a 58cm cyclocross frame go so i finally gave in and bought a new frame.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yeah! Nice bike Jeff! Cyclocross frame for road, huh? How come you didn't get the Road version?


----------



## teoteoteo

*Swiss Cross*

The new Swiss Cross, fantastic ride, build parts are Avid Ultimate, Sram RED, Bontrager Wheels, bar, stem,etc 

Ordered the wet red post but it wasn't a good match. When I can afford I'll order a white WCS post, stem, and bar.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yeah! Thanks for posting that. If you get a chance, I for one, would love to hear your impressions of the ride.


----------



## [email protected]

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah! Nice bike Jeff! Cyclocross frame for road, huh? How come you didn't get the Road version?


Thanks Dave! I went with the cyclocross frame just to give me more flexibility. I have dreams of doing some epic trips/tours so the ability to run fatter tires and the rack mounts were the deciding factors for me.

A ti road frame is definitely on the "i just won powerball" checklist


----------



## teoteoteo

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah! Thanks for posting that. If you get a chance, I for one, would love to hear your impressions of the ride.


Yes, will do, thinking I'll do a write up thread on the bike with good pics etc.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Dave! I went with the cyclocross frame just to give me more flexibility. I have dreams of doing some epic trips/tours so the ability to run fatter tires and the rack mounts were the deciding factors for me.
> 
> A ti road frame is definitely on the "i just won powerball" checklist


Good reasons. Cyclocross frames make for great touring rigs. I have one for the very same reasons. Enjoy, thanks for choosing Ritchey!


----------



## Travisk

twiggy said:


> Updated!  Looks like near-white-out conditions up here in Canada


Thanks for posting the near-white-out pic. I have a new build I'm starting that has ended up an almost total-white-out. I've been looking for some pics of white bar, white stem and white tape combos without much luck till I ran across your post. 

It looks good, now I've got some wrenching to do...


----------



## ianewk

*My Pearl White*

So I broke my blue and white Ritchey doing a sprint interval workout and I got the pearl white as a replacement.

I've had it built up for a while but really didn't like the way the black carbon fork looked. So here's the result. Not a great picture but you get the idea.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Very classy build! Love the use of our new Classic components, and that fork is super slick.


----------



## burgrat

ianewk, what fork is that and did you have it custom painted? That bike is sweet!!!


----------



## ianewk

burgrat said:


> ianewk, what fork is that and did you have it custom painted? That bike is sweet!!!


Thanks guys.

I had a Ritchey Pro on it but wasn't completely sure how it would turn out. I had an uncut Easton EC90 full carbon laying in the shop so I used it. 

Believe it or not that's a rattle can job (primed then painted) and the stipes are colored electrical tape that I applied then clear coated over the whole thing. I had to sort of blend two shades of blue to get that color...it's not perfect, but it'll do. 

- Ian


----------



## smcnees

Here's a crappy picture of mine. I just built it up last night. Full Ritchey cockpit, Force groupset and TRP Euro X brakes. It now has fenders, lights and a rack mounted which I'll post pics of when I get a chance. I'll also post up pics of the Breakaway Ti road I just built up for my wife to the same specs minus the commuter stuff.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

The Breakaway Cross makes for an excellent commuter. I'Il bet you're winning all the traffic light sprints on that baby.


----------



## estebanjs

*Ritchey BAB*

Ritchey BAB


----------



## stinkydub

*Sweet*

I have the Ti XC version - wish it was a smaller frame as it would be easier to pack. Show final build photos :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11

Nice. I didn't realize Ti CX frames come with carbon (?) in rear triangle.


----------



## stinkydub

*They don't*



55x11 said:


> Nice. I didn't realize Ti CX frames come with carbon (?) in rear triangle.


His frame is a road frame. I have a Ti cross and it's all Ti


----------



## Special Eyes

My only Ritchey is a classic MTB. Here's my 1984 Commando, fillet brazed by Tom, that I bought new back then. This year I restored it with tires, and new bars.


----------



## Fuji_Boy

awsome


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

That's great looking Commando!


----------



## estebanjs

Ultegra 6700


----------



## MadMaxel

I was lucky to get a frame in my size with the best look ever: blue and white:
Ritchey BA 60cm
WCS bar, stem and seatpost wet white
Campy Record 10s (sprocket and brakes are Centaur)
Campy Zonda


----------



## smcnees

Hmmm..I thought I already posted to this thread. guess not. Here's mine in 2 significantly different configurations.


----------



## smcnees

One more. Wife's bike.


----------



## mrcreosote

Pro Logic II Wet Black handlebars
WCS 4-axis stem
Pro Logic Tapered Headset
Carbon Pro seatpost
Pro Paradigm pedals


----------



## smcnees

Ritchey Breakaways on top of the Tourmalet. I built these up for my wife and I earlier this year for our TDF trip. The decision was brilliant! Not only did they fly for normal baggage rates, the rental bikes others in our group had were ill fitting and prone to mechanical problems while we were on on our own bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11

smcnees said:


> Ritchey Breakaways on top of the Tourmalet. I built these up for my wife and I earlier this year for our TDF trip. The decision was brilliant! Not only did they fly for normal baggage rates, the rental bikes others in our group had were ill fitting and prone to mechanical problems while we were on on our own bikes. :thumbsup:


amazing, nice! and thanks for sharing. Those look like Ritchey BAB CX circa 2011, right?


----------



## smcnees

Mine is a steel CX. Hers is a Ti Road.


----------



## Paulfs67

Here's my $10. garage sale buy, need's a lot of work but think it will be worth it in the end, will probably end up running dura ace 7800 on it, have a set of wolber profile 20's with D/A 7400 hubs that will look great with it as well.
View attachment 279300
View attachment 279301


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Score!

Post after shots.


----------



## Paulfs67

^ For sure, got to get it to the frame builders soon to replace all the cable guides and rear brake stay. Not sure whether to leave the top tube guides on top of the tube or get them moved underneath or internal. Also does anyone know about the serial numbers on these? Mine has 9417 stamped on the bottom bracket, does that mean 1994 and number 17? is it that simple


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

www.oldmountainbikes.com is a great resource for all things Ritchey. They have an extensive database of Ritchey serial numbers dating back pretty darn far.


----------



## Paulfs67

Thanks Dave
will check it out and see what I can find out


----------



## smcnees

Here's a pic of my wife and I on the way up Mt. Diablo to watch stage 7 of the Tour of California last Saturday. We flew the bikes down from Seattle and got in some incredible rides while watching stages 5-8.

Hers is a Ti Road, Mine a Steel CX.


----------



## skinewmexico

View attachment 282309




Mine flew free on Southwest to Napa last week. Perfect for a vacation. Made for a perfect week.

The more I ride it, the more I think I need a smaller size though.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Cool little write up about a Breakaway I found. 

Oleg's Cycle Adventures


----------



## skinewmexico

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Cool little write up about a Breakaway I found.
> 
> Oleg's Cycle Adventures


Yeah...............I still can't get my handlebars in the bag. I ended up putting them in my other bag. I have decided that a Ti Cross Breakaway with discs would be my perfect travel/cyclocross/gravel bike.


----------



## seemana

*2013 Road Logic*

Finishing touches were put on yesterday! Due to rain, the maiden voyage is pushed back to this evening. Here's to hoping the day goes fast!


2013 Ritchey Road Logic 55cm
Rival Shifters
Force Crankset
Apex Brakes
Ultegra FD
Rival RD
Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset
Conti GP4000 tires
WCS Evo Curve bars 44cm
WCS 4Axis stem 120mm/73D
WCS One-Bolt seatpost
Shimano 105 pedals

No weight-weenie or carbon bits & pieces really....I'm no weight-weenie myself going about 175. You could certainly drop the weight if you wanted to spend a bit more cash. As it sits it comes in at 18.5 lbs. I'm plenty pleased with that. Can't wait to get it on the road tonight!

View attachment 282449


View attachment 282450


View attachment 282451


View attachment 282452


View attachment 282453


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Gorgeous. What'd you think of the ride?


----------



## seemana

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Gorgeous. What'd you think of the ride?



Thanks Dave! I really liked the ride a lot! Unfortunately, between rain and Father's Day weekend bringing the whole family back to town, I've only gotten one in on it so far.

It's incredibly smooth on most of the roads in my area. On the ones that are a bit more beat up, it's world's apart from my carbon bike! So much better! The comfort level is great, handling is predictable, and considering how small the tubes are, it's plenty stiff for me when it comes to climbing. I did notice just a touch of flex in the bottom bracket if I was powering over rollers in the big ring, but nothing a guy can't live with. My old aluminum Specialized Allez does the same thing.

Overall, first impressions after that one ride are excellent! It's just a super comfortable bike...I couldn't be happier at the moment. Weather looks great this week, so I will be putting more miles on and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## tarwheel2

*Ritchey Breakaway Cross - commuter, do-it-all*

Post moved to end of thread.


----------



## tarwheel2

*Ritchey Breakaway Cross*

My LBS just finished building up my new commuter, do-it-all bike -- a Ritchey Breakaway Cross. I've been wanting a cross bike for a while since I no longer own a mountain bike and have always loved the Ritchey Swiss Cross (one of my holy grails). Altho I never found a Swiss Cross, I got the next best thing -- and probably better for my purposes.

I'll be using the bike for commuting as well as trail rides and light touring, and the Breakaway Cross has mounts for fenders and racks, which the Swiss Cross does not. Plus I love the orange-and-gray color scheme, which Ritchey only produced for a short while. Just picked up the bike yesterday so I haven't had an opportunity to ride it except for around the parking lot, but I think it's going to be a winner.

I put Rivendell Jack Brown tires on it for road use so I won't have to reset my computer when I use my wheelset with 32 mm cross tires for off-road use. It should ride super comfy.

The bonus is that it I can use it as a travel bike for cycling in other parts of the country. I usually ride 1-2 bike tours every year but have previously restricted my trips to those within driving range. Now I can fly across the US and take a bike with me. Hello Oregon!

The frame came without the Ritchey carbon fork, so I bought a Soma steel lugged fork, which suits my purposes better anyway. I like the way steel forks feel, and this one has mounts for attaching fenders as well as a front rack. The components are mostly Ultegra - DA except for a Thomson seat post, Campy Centaur compact crank, and Ritchey stem and headset. Wheels are Open Pros with Ultegra hubs, and I have a backup set with Ritchey Crossmax Pro tires.

I decided to play around with the colors and like the way it turned out. Most of the Ritchey cross bikes I've seen have all black saddles, tires and bar tape. I had the tan Fizik saddle and decided to match it with natural cork bar tap and skinwall tires, and it all seems to come together nicely.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Love it! Your color scheme choice came out great. Make sure to post your ride impressions.


----------



## tarwheel2

Will do, but my timing is not great for getting a new bike. I normally bike commute to work, but we have had severe thunderstorms in the forecast every afternoon this week. Then I found out yesterday that I have the shingles, which will limit my riding time until it gets better. Hopefully I'll be able to get in some miles this weekend.


----------



## tarwheel2

Finally got the Breakaway Cross out for some rides this weekend, on the road as well as some unpaved trails. With the 33 mm Jack Brown tires, it has a super comfy ride. The tires are surprisingly light for such a wide tire, with low rolling resistance, and it seemed to ride as fast as my bikes with 25s and and 28s. I'm gonna really enjoy this bike and it will get a lot of use because I can use it for commuting, trail riding and light touring. Some friends and I have been talking about riding the GAP-C&O Canal later this summer or fall, and this should be the perfect bike for that trip.

My only complaint so far is the cable connector under the top tube rattles against the tubing every time the bike hits a bump. I need to figure out a way to cushion that; it would drive me crazy on a long trail ride.

The Soma steel lugged fork is a good match for this frame. Rides and handles very nice, and it looks better than the carbon fork to me. The bike as built up -- with pedals, cages, computer, everything -- weighed right at 22 lbs., which is not bad for a steel bike in a fairly large size with an uncut fork.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Cool! I think you've convinced me to try out some of those Jack Brown 33s.


----------



## skinewmexico

tarwheel2 said:


> My only complaint so far is the cable connector under the top tube rattles against the tubing every time the bike hits a bump. I need to figure out a way to cushion that; it would drive me crazy on a long trail ride.


I found the idea on the internet somewhere, but I took some surgical tubing, cut small sections, and rolled it onto the connector. No noise.


----------



## 55x11

you can also use the cut-off tips from water ballons, or small rubber o-rings. Also, if you use the cable "donuts" that sometimes come with cable kits, this helps to remove any noise as well.


----------



## Dallez

Here is my new Ritchey Logic. Size 55. Check out this post in the Road Logic thread for more pics.


----------



## Waits

From my ride this morning.

View attachment 285250


----------



## maximus01

My Ritchey Breakaway Cross. Have about 100 road miles on it so far and very happy with the ride quality. Unfortunately that rear wheel came apart after 5 miles on a dirt road so I'll probably need to buy something else.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Maybe consider some matching Ritchey wheels?


----------



## maximus01

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Maybe consider some matching Ritchey wheels?


I had the rear wheel rebuilt and will see how it holds up, but I'm keeping the WCS Zeta in mind. I do have Ritchey bars and stem on the bike.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

maximus01 said:


> I had the rear wheel rebuilt and will see how it holds up, but I'm keeping the WCS Zeta in mind. I do have Ritchey bars and stem on the bike.


Since you bought yourself some time, let me play sales guy for a second here: Consider the new WCS Zeta IIs. They're lighter, tubeless ready, and have wider rims. But the best part, the new Phantom hubs come apart quickly with no tools, making them super narrow when packing them in a Breakaway bag. Pretty slick. We're expecting them around January. 

View attachment 287347


----------



## maximus01

skinewmexico said:


> Yeah...............I still can't get my handlebars in the bag. I ended up putting them in my other bag. I have decided that a Ti Cross Breakaway with discs would be my perfect travel/cyclocross/gravel bike.


You might check out the Salsa Vaya Travel. Stainless steel bike with S&S couplers and clearance for larger tires. I like my breakaway a lot, but IMO Ritchey could stand to go more in this direction with the breakaway cross. Clearance for 40s, a steel fork with more clearance, and the option to run disc brakes would all make the breakaway cross more versatile. Disc brakes in particular would be cool because they give you the option to easily run smaller wheels with fatter tires, and mechanical disc brakes can still be easily uncoupled with a cable splitter.


----------



## 55x11

maximus01 said:


> You might check out the Salsa Vaya Travel. Stainless steel bike with S&S couplers and clearance for larger tires. I like my breakaway a lot, but IMO Ritchey could stand to go more in this direction with the breakaway cross. Clearance for 40s, a steel fork with more clearance, and the option to run disc brakes would all make the breakaway cross more versatile. Disc brakes in particular would be cool because they give you the option to easily run smaller wheels with fatter tires, and mechanical disc brakes can still be easily uncoupled with a cable splitter.


IMO, disk brakes, hydraulic brakes, "gravel bikes" are just the hype and not as practical, especially when it comes to frequent assembly/disassembly. Even cyclocross pros like Stybar avoid disk brakes, yet manage to ride just fine against Nys etc.

Larger tires? Ritchey CX can run up to 40mm - do you really need smaller diameter wheels with thicker tires? Perhaps some people do, some need fat bikes, but do *you* really need it?

In the end, Salsa Vaya Travel and Ritchey Breakaway CX are quite different types of bikes.
Salsa Vaya is more appropriate for slow, comfort-oriented touring with heavy loads. The bike itself is 25lbs or so, with super-high head tube, appropriate for much more upright position while riding.

Whereas Ritchey Breakaway is more of a racing bike geometry (in fact my Ritchey has shorter head tube than my racing carbon bike), appropriate for jumping in some fast and aggressive group rides on the road, even triathlons, cyclocross and occasional trail riding or touring. The entire bike is about 17 lbs - handles and rides like a top of the line steel racing bike.

Finally, there's substantial price difference - Vaya Travel frame is about $2,200. I got Ritchey frame (steel CX with carbon fork), along with travel bag for $1,100, half of the cost of Vaya Travel frame+fork.

Since Vaya Travel is just S&S couplers bike, you could also get a more appropriate frame and fit it or retrofit it with S&S couplers for about the same cost, or less. However, it is very difficult to match Ritchey price point with S&S couplers.


----------



## maximus01

55x11 said:


> IMO, disk brakes, hydraulic brakes, "gravel bikes" are just the hype and not as practical, especially when it comes to frequent assembly/disassembly. Even cyclocross pros like Stybar avoid disk brakes, yet manage to ride just fine against Nys etc.
> 
> Larger tires? Ritchey CX can run up to 40mm - do you really need smaller diameter wheels with thicker tires? Perhaps some people do, some need fat bikes, but do *you* really need it?
> 
> In the end, Salsa Vaya Travel and Ritchey Breakaway CX are quite different types of bikes.
> Salsa Vaya is more appropriate for slow, comfort-oriented touring with heavy loads. The bike itself is 25lbs or so, with super-high head tube, appropriate for much more upright position while riding.
> 
> Whereas Ritchey Breakaway is more of a racing bike geometry (in fact my Ritchey has shorter head tube than my racing carbon bike), appropriate for jumping in some fast and aggressive group rides on the road, even triathlons, cyclocross and occasional trail riding or touring. The entire bike is about 17 lbs - handles and rides like a top of the line steel racing bike.
> 
> Finally, there's substantial price difference - Vaya Travel frame is about $2,200. I got Ritchey frame (steel CX with carbon fork), along with travel bag for $1,100, half of the cost of Vaya Travel frame+fork.
> 
> Since Vaya Travel is just S&S couplers bike, you could also get a more appropriate frame and fit it or retrofit it with S&S couplers for about the same cost, or less. However, it is very difficult to match Ritchey price point with S&S couplers.


I agree with much of this. I was suggesting that for this other reader who wanted disc brakes and more tire clearance that the Vaya might be a good option. For me, the breakaway was the best option because 99% or more of my riding on the Ritchey is done on paved, hardpack, or pea-size gravel roads and trails, and I would not want to watch the baggage handlers throw around a $2200 stainless steel frame. However, there are times when I would really like to be able to run a tire like the Clement MSO 40mm and I cannot do so - I tried and they do not clear the chainstays when mounted on Velocity A23s, and these are not particularly wide 40mm tires. They measure 39mm at the widest point, though on the Ritchey this is not where clearance is a problem - it is on the knobby bits of tread. How much would Ritchey really have to compromise the handling to add, say, 5 mm more clearance (total, not per side)? My guess is not much. They might not need to modify the geometry at all. A 50 tooth chainring fits with room to spare, so presumably they could improve tire clearance just by putting the crimp in the chainstays farther forward and spreading the chainstays slightly farther apart at the bottom bracket. In fact, they might be able to add enough clearance for the MSOs solely by moving the crimp forward. On my frame the crimp is aligned with the widest point of a standard road tire when it could be aligned with the tread of a higher-volume tire.


----------



## enr1co

*Breakaway Cross Ti Size 52*

Decided not to send the Moots Compact I had just built up to the chop shop to add S&S couplers for my travel bike requirement this spring. 

Instead, was able to source this gently used 2008 Cross Ti frame (size 52) for about the same cost as an S&S retrofit. No budget remaining for parts (except for a fork and some Mini V's) so I did need to cannibalize the Moots for now. Thanks to Ritchey Dave for advise on the fork!

Pardon the no bar tape and blue painters tape cable rub protection - still finishing, fitting and figuring out how to add the cable quick connects


----------



## Dean Leaner

That ti breakaway is lovely. Nice find

Picked up an old road logic frame recently and am transferring parts off my old bike and adding some new bling where required. It's been sitting in the stand for a while now waiting on some new forks. At least it has some other ritcheys for company.



















Thought I'd tease you all as I'm teasing myself with this damn thing. Looking forward to hitting the streets with it, shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Love the Ritchey balance bike!


----------



## Dean Leaner

*Balance bike*

Cheers Dave. Pretty happy with how that turned out (as are the kids). 

The logic is starting to come together now too...


----------



## Dean Leaner

*Mailmans Track*

Finally have the road logic up and running. Amazed at how smooth this thing is.










For those that care:
Ritchey road logic frame (nitanium tubes, not a typo though ti would be nice)
Ritchey Comp forks
Thomson post/stem
Ritchey classic bars
Some specialized saddle till brooks release the C15
Full campagnolo veloce
Easton EA90RT wheelset with conti 4 seasons
All up around 8.8kg of cycling bliss!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Beautiful! Those were great riding frames. Can you tell if it's tig welded or fillet brazed?


----------



## Dean Leaner

My guess is tig so don't think tom got his hands on it (assuming that's why you ask). No sign of a serial number either?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yeah, that's why I was asking. Regardless of whether Tom built it or not with his own two hands, he designed it, and he knows how to design a sweet riding frame.


----------



## Dean Leaner

You're preaching to the converted here Dave. I just need to somehow resist getting a swisscross to complete the collection.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Well you're in the wrong forum if you're looking for someone to tell you something other than: you need to complete your collection with this!


----------



## Paulfs67

This is how I found my 94 Road Logic
View attachment 293403
View attachment 293403


----------



## Paulfs67

Finally finished my 94 Road Logic, was in a pretty sad state when I found it
View attachment 293399


View attachment 293399

View attachment 293399






























View attachment 293399






View attachment 293399
View attachment 293399


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Beautiful! Fantastic upgrade.


----------



## Paulfs67

Thanks Dave
Been a slow fix up/ build, first ride this morning, WOW what a beautiful ride, smooth responsive great handling, I love it


----------



## designer

where's the Logic in that?....


----------



## mfdemicco

Here's mine. I have a Ritchey carbon seatpost, but I'm trying different saddles currently. Ultegra triple group, Jagwire Road Elite cables.


----------



## Cromolyman

Mid '90s Road Classic. '95 Campy Record.


----------



## bpanahij




----------



## trumpetbiker

bpanahij said:


> View attachment 304242



niiiice...


----------



## markg

For some reason I had not yet posted a picture of my Breakaway Cross here. Bought and built about this time last year, after getting a chance to see 55x11's bike in person. My old Cervelo Soloist frame broke, so this my primary ride for now. Seen here in my office after a 0530am commute to work, hence the Carradice saddle bag and lights.


----------



## burgrat

markg said:


> For some reason I had not yet posted a picture of my Breakaway Cross here. Bought and built about this time last year, after getting a chance to see 55x11's bike in person. My old Cervelo Soloist frame broke, so this my primary ride for now. Seen here in my office after a 0530am commute to work, hence the Carradice saddle bag and lights.
> View attachment 308929


That's a nice build! Looks great. I also had a Cervelo Soloist frame that broke, and now I'm on a Ritchey Breakaway (road) too. I'm very happy with mine!


----------



## jeepsouth

View attachment 309167























Just picked it up this afternoon. Can't wait to put some miles on it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Doktorbobby

My freshly built & painted Road Logic.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

older pic, I'm redoing it a bit now with Gevenalle brifters


----------



## dothecrux

This is mine.
57 cm frame with complete SRAM Force groupset (now also cranks)
Full Ritchey cockpit, Ritchey wheels with 28 mm Conti 4 Seasons

Fantastic ride quality - stiff when needed, comfortable when needed...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Love it! Cool photos.


----------



## burgrat

dothecrux said:


> This is mine.
> 57 cm frame with complete SRAM Force groupset (now also cranks)
> Full Ritchey cockpit, Ritchey wheels with 28 mm Conti 4 Seasons
> 
> Fantastic ride quality - stiff when needed, comfortable when needed...


Damn, that is one high seat position. That doesn't look quite right to me, but whatever works for you. Not criticizing, just wondering if that was a professional fitting setup.
I love the pictures, that is a beautiful area. Where is that and what tires are you using for the off-pavement stuff?


----------



## ceugene

And it's done.


----------



## trumpetbiker

thats what I'm talkin about!


----------



## ceugene

Here, have a couple more.


----------



## Migen21

That is gorgeous (better with the silver colored chain IMO). The gold just looked out of place.

Nice work.


----------



## trumpetbiker

I know this is an old post, but this nice. been looking for used ritchey's for a while, they rarely come up for good reason.


----------



## trumpetbiker

used on the road much, or is this mostly just for off road?


----------



## Peter P.

Something doesn't look right; those chainstays are ridiculously long.

I can't find any reference to that frame on the Ritchey web site so I can check the specs.

What's the story?


----------



## Migen21

Peter P. said:


> Something doesn't look right; those chainstays are ridiculously long.
> 
> I can't find any reference to that frame on the Ritchey web site so I can check the specs.
> 
> What's the story?


You couldn't find the Ritchey Swiss Cross on Ritcheylogic.com?
Ritchey Swiss Cross Disc Frameset | Ritchey


Tons for sale on Flea Bay as well..
ritchey swiss cross in Bicycle Frames | eBay


And the geometry chart... (425mm chain stays - 5mm shorter than a Salsa Warbird)


----------



## tomasz

My Ritchey:








Weight - 7800g except bar tape (forgot to put on scale)
Mostly chorus except front and read derailleur (athena)
Wheels - fulcrum 3


----------



## jason124

*I would like admission to your peloton*










After much debating between titanium versus steel, Ritchey BreakAway versus S&S, Craigslist eventually stepped in and sorted me out. I was visiting family out of town when I decided to poke around on CL. Lo' and behold, a divorce special Ritchey Breakaway TI in my size with full DA 7800 group (brakes and pedals too), the hard sided S&S travel case and power meter for the unbelievably low price of $1300. Finally got a chance to take it on a long ride (literally picked it up and flew home with it 10 hours after purchase). 

Still could use a once over, minor adjustments and new bar tape, but I am really enjoying the ride.


----------



## tlkris

Here's my second 'everywhere' bike 















* size 49cm
* full 105 groupset with 170mm-50/34t crankset and 11-28t cassette
* Oval Concepts 527 wheelset with Grand Prix 4 Seasons 28c tires
* Specialized Alloy Hover Bar with 15mm rise (42cm)
* Specialized Power Comp saddle
* Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Link Flexlogic seatpost
* Ritchey WCS C220 110mm stem


Note: My other bike is a 2016 Evo Black Inc


----------



## trumpetbiker

just out of curiosity, have you had the bike weighed, with our without peddles?


----------



## javaneberhard123

Hello Everyone, sorry to be bringing this up on an old thread, 

I am in search of a 27.2 White Ritchey Seat post, to build up my white 2011 Breakaway Cross with. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you!


----------



## javaneberhard123

Not that anyone still checks this- but Here is my 2011 Ritchey Break Away Cross. Cheers! 
Took me 4 months to track down the white bits, last project is painting the fork!


----------

